# how could i mix strains????



## purple_chronic (May 18, 2006)

how do you make a mixed strain...like "maroc x skunk,haze 19 x skunk,hawaii x skunk,masterkush x northern lights,etc..." 
im not sure but i wanna ask if i had a white widow male and remove the pollen with black paper or anything else and apply it to my afghani female with a painting brush will the seeds be afghani or will the be mixed "afghani x white widow"?????


----------



## purple_chronic (May 19, 2006)

*does anyone know*


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 19, 2006)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> *does anyone know*


Hhaahhahaa! That's pretty funny man. Lot's of people know, but they're doing the same thing I am right now. They're wondering if you know how incredibly complex the art of genetically manipulating marijuana strains is.

There are literally thousands of variables involved man. If you are truly interested, do a Google on "Marijuana+Genetics. Buy one of the books that are out and have a go at it.

Anything can be learned. If you read three or four of the books on the subject, you'll be able to do it as well as anyone else as long as you follow the advice in the books.

Good luck to you man. You've bitten off a huge piece of knowledge to learn.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 19, 2006)

Thats Crazy!! but i was just thinking,i was high but i really thought i could do it lol!!!


----------



## Hick (May 20, 2006)

hey PC...nothing too complicated about makeing yourself some F1 'hybrids'. It's fun, and will result in some excellent specimens. Where it truely starts getting difficult, is attempting to "stabalize" a strain to consistancy. Here's one of the best articles that I've ever read on selection and breeding.
http://cannabisculture.com/articles/2788.html
hope you enjoy it.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 20, 2006)

lol thanx hick!!!


----------

